# Noindex bei Bildern



## nchristoph (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einzelne Bilder auf einer Webseite nicht indizieren zu lassen von Google und co?

Mir geht es speziell um Mitarbeiter Bilder.

Ich kenne nur die Möglichkeit mit Metatags und noindex,nofollow.

grüsse


----------



## Parantatatam (9. Mai 2011)

Um es ganz einfach zu halten: generell ist das nicht möglich, du musst dich darauf verlassen, dass sich die Webcrawler an Anweisungen wie *nofollow* und *noindex* halten.


----------



## nchristoph (10. Mai 2011)

Das hab ich mir fast gedacht, Danke.

Ich hab zwar bei Google einige sachen gefunden wie rel="noindex,nofollow" usw. aber ich hab dem Zeug nicht wirklich vertraut.

Kriegst ein + von mir


----------

